
Ask HN: Where can I find a database of companies' email templates? - sagivo
I want to create an email automation tool and to do that I would need to get updated email templates that companies use (marketing, outreach, reminders etc..). is there any open-source database that contains email templates by a company?
======
eip
Lol. Phishing automation tool?

------
davelnewton
Seems highly unlikely.

